# 37 gallon firemouth cichlid tank



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone I've decided to do a 37 gallon Central American tank. The fish I plan to have are a pair of firemouth cichlids and 6-8 male swordtails.i have purchased two baby firemouths so far and they are about an inch.
Their colors are good though I'm pretty sure I have two males, i might have to return to the pet store to get more Right now my stocking is as follows:2 giant danios
4 columbian tetras
5 Cory cats
1 male swordtail which would stay
2 serape tetras

Right now I have a 29 gallon that's about to be re cycled, infection wiped the 29 gallons inhabitants out so I'm plan on moving them in their, my 37 also has a marineland emperor 280 running on it as we'll as a power head. I would also like to now if this sticking would be okay and your firemouth cichlids experience.i own cichlids but never these guys before. Sorry for it being so Long help appreciated


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Some Tetra's can be fin nippers, so just keep an eye on that.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you,the tetras will be moved, i have kept an assortment and the only ones that seem to nip are the serpaes on each other.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

A pair of meeki and some swords should make for a nice biotope. I've always liked meeki and have kept and bred them before. A 37gal should be large enough but just keep an eye out for aggression once a pair forms. In my experience, the female is often the aggressor especially if she's larger or of equal size as the male.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, so far the firemouths are enjoying the new home and have been eating beefheart, i have leaves littered on the floor and a piece of driftwood still sinking.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I wouldn't feed strictly beefheart, Firemouths are omnivorous and need a mix of both, beefheart can also cause digestion problems in fish if fed too much and should only be used as the ocassional treat even with Oscars, get something more rounded in diet.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry Walzon, I feed them tetra min flakes, sinking algae wafers for my catfish which they snack on and beef heart once a week . Thank you for the advice though


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Agreed, beefheart in general really isn't all that great for fish. I wouldn't even bother with it, but if you must feed it sparingly. A quality pellet should be the staple of their diet.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in agreement with the others to not feed Thorichthys beefheart. In nature they are omnivore/detritus feeders and have an appreciable vegetable content in their diet. They can bloat if you're not careful. Also, don't overfeed. Better to go 2 or 3 smaller feedings throughout the day. A small pellet food with an appreciable spirulina content will serve them well. And bloodworms now and then for a treat. Don't give them high temperatures. Mid 70s is as high as you want to go. In a 37G, you could keep 4 'meeki', no problem. They stake out fairly small territories, and with a lot of structure (rocks, caves (flower pots), driftwood, and plants (plastic or otherwise)) they will do very well for you. Keep up the water changes too (40-50% once a week). Good luck.
Jim


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks notho2000, i feed them some peas, though one of them isn't acting normal, its staying more at the surface and was gasping before. I have a marineland emperor 200 and a oceanic bio-cube power head in the tank. Im going to do a 30% water change later on today.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Thanks notho2000, i feed them some peas, though one of them isn't acting normal, its staying more at the surface and was gasping before. I have a marineland emperor 200 and a oceanic bio-cube power head in the tank. Im going to do a 30% water change later on today.


Have you tested the water parameters? Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes everythings good, the other firemouth is showing no signs of being sick. His stomach look a little fat and i think he's been constapated, will try to get more green in the tank.


----------

